# Syvecs S8 R35 ECU - The pinnacle of ECU tuning for the R35



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Let***8217;s start off with something I would suggest pretty important, you can fully adjust the
Torque Actual and Torque Demand Maps live which Syvecs have mapped to copy as
stock presently. Syvecs did some testing increasing and reducing actual torque
and the difference was brilliant. (See link for logs below) Can make clutch
pressure apply more and less properly without having to increase touch
points which can make low down driving not nice. Can also adjust the slip
and shift point by changing the torque tables.

This made power go up and clutch temps to drop!

Link to Logs: http://www.mediafire...mqigdzya0h17hbu


On other ECU***8217;s available you can only increase the clutch Demand which is not the
right way of doing it for more clamping and why many have experienced
issues.

_*Features which are stand out for the GTR:*_

- Ability to use any throttle body for example if a big power vr38 wanted to
use some ls7 TB units.

- Fit any sensor to monitor and have trips from anything like crank case
pressure to damper positions (great for monitoring down force) etc

- Trips on important parameters like if oil temp gets too hot or oil
pressure drops at a set rpm

- Fuel pump control of both main and sub pumps

- Configurable Individual cylinder closed loop knock control, to suit any
cylinder modification with adjustments to frequency, windows for listening
and gains for each cylinder. Also in event of Severe knock full cylinder
shutdown.

- Monitor and trimming of 6 egts

- Built in data logging which can capture data at up to 1000hz and log for
over 8 hours

- Adjustable boost level, traction levels, launch levels and engine maps
through steering wheel buttons

- antitheft and valet modes

- pit lane limiter strategies

- ability to control any external items like having adjustable rear wing
linked to parameters like G force or exhaust valves etc

- fully adjustable traction control which links into lateral g or steering
angle from abs unit. Up to 8 different maps for level of control adjustable
on either steering wheel or external Pot.

- ability to change torque levels or demand levels sent to 4wd unit and tcm
Ecu for changing up shift and down shift points, Clutch pressures and diff
tightness.

- change torque reduction levels on shifts, very useful on big power gtrs as
the max amount on stock Ecu will not provide enough torque reduction on
shifts and overtime damage components

- change blip request amounts

- Run up to 7bar map sensors

- Change injector deadtimes based on voltage levels for proper control

- Change injector end angle to ensure injection point is proper suited. Very
important especially if using big injectors.

- 4 different pedal to throttle angle maps with multipliers for different
parameters like speed etc

- Fully adjustable closed loop boost control with launch level adjustments
and trims for turbo speed, act, ect, egt etc

- live tuning of any map

- Full VVT control

- Full Control over Fans


- super fast connection using rj45 Ethernet connection so ability for live
tuning anywhere in the world or even on Track if connected to wireless unit.

- Connect any race series dash or even one of our partners small can
adjustment /display units

- control up to 12 injectors so on big power vr38 engines ability to run
staged injection

- Wet and Dry nitrous control with ability to drive solenoids directly and
control n20 heaters via pressure monitoring

- control high or low impendence injectors

- view any input live with built in scope up to 1000hz


And much more which they are still working on.



_*Here are the Spec's for the Syvecs ECU used for the GTR:*_

*Processing:*
-Powerful RISC CPU for advanced strategy execution
-Custom synchronous FPGA processor for engine position tracking and output
diagnostics up to 25,000rpm

*Outputs:*
-28 user configurable general purpose Pulse Width Modulated power outputs,
including:
-8 Ignition Coil outputs IGBT or TTL (Software configurable)
-16 Fuel Injector outputs
-2 Full Bridges also configurable as 4 Half Bridges or 4 PWMs (DbW &
HDP-5)

*Inputs:*
-24 user configurable general purpose analogue sensor inputs, including up
to 16 bipolar, inductive or hall effect speed / engine position inputs
-6 dedicated inputs, including:
-2 Acoustic knock sensor inputs
-2 Wideband (NTK) lambda sensor interfaces***8224;
-2 K-type thermocouple sensor interfaces

*Interfaces:*
-100 MHz full duplex Ethernet for calibration, configuration and data
download
-3 CAN 2.0B***8224; interfaces for communication with other controllers or
logging systems
-RS232 serial interface for communication with other controllers or
logging systems

*Memory:*
-4MB or 8MB***8224; battery backed internal logging memory
-Downloaded in under 10 seconds via Ethernet
-Time/Date stamped data via real time clock

*Power Supply:*
-6 to 32V input voltage range with reverse polarity protection
-2 regulated 5V sensor supply output with individual short circuit
protection
-Software configurable (5 to 12V) sensor supply output (eg for 10V load
cells)
-Unregulated sensor supply output which tracks the ECU supply voltage with
nominal 17V clamp
-5 Separately protected sensor and communication ground inputs

*Physical:*
-88 pin automotive connector
-CNC machined, ***8216;O***8217; ring sealed, anodised aluminium case
-Maximum dimensions including the connectors are 178 x 122 x 36 mm
-Total mass is 485 grams

Here is some Quotes previously made...


> The syvecs is now fully running as a Standalone on our test car while keeping the Can Bus system completely happy. All Dash***8217;s work and we have taken everything that we would want of the Canbus also for fully adjustable traction control based on steering angle and Lat G. So in answer to your question regarding TC it is fully adjustable which can be adjusted to achieve different amount of wheel slip by either the use of an 8 Position Pot or via using the cruise control up and down buttons. It also can be used to target a certain amount of Lateral g in corners and correct the engines torque to adjust for it.
> 
> Also fully adjustable launch control with proper retard for full boost of the line and then have complete control of the ramp in torque which allows you to control your engines Torque based against long G or road speed for gaining a perfect 60ft every time. This again is fully adjustable and the logging for this is fantastic especially for drag racers.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Blimey those traces look like my last ECG ;-)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Where's the over my head emoticon when you need it eh?!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Syvecs is an awesome piece of kit, I run one on the scoob and it gave me proper lauch control (1BAR boost off the line) anti lag, speed density, IAT temp input, Wideband and a lot more that I don't understand.

It should be on Jurgen's / SVM's / AMS's shopping list IMO.

Anders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds Great,, put him down 4 one ...kk


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

So for the non-techies wtf is this?? Kind of sounds like a Cobb on steroids??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Like a Haltech piggy back ECU.

It'll cost around £2500 plus fitting/tuning so it's very much for the high end tuning guys.

Looks a quality product that will definitely bring an expansive set of options for tuners.

Interestingly given that AMS for instance have gone beyond 1000bhp, I do wonder what special benefits this will give over current methods of tuning.

Exciting times....


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Like a Haltech piggy back ECU.
> 
> It'll cost around £2500 plus fitting/tuning so it's very much for the high end tuning guys.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of features on the list that EcuTek/Cobb doesn't support and they're not only power related. Inputs with safety trips or the individual cylinder shutdown could save an expensive re-build.

Will be interesting to see how much better the launches can be made. Someone needs to get on the case to build a stronger gearbox/diff casing.

Anders


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

As with CC's comment with cars hitting 1000bhp and holding together now you do have to wonder if it's worth that sort of money...the cobb and ecutek solutions seem to do a great job for much less money


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I know the added options the Syvecs unit gives tuners, the point I was making was how much of that is going to be necessary and important given the big levels of tune being produced by the likes of AMS (and SVM of course).

A good example is the Haltech unit. It's been around for a while and piggy backs the ECU too. As far as I'm aware there are very few GTRs running around with it.

I am a geek at heart so I'm into this kind of thing and I'm interested in what it can do.

Time will tell and hopefully Ryan can keep us all intrigued with regular updates and threads of customers cars he's used this on.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Charles,

This is not a piggyback unit like the haltech which uses the stock ecu still for keeping canbus happy and still require a cobb/ecutek.

Its a complete replacement standalone unit which ties in with every other ecu on the car via correct canbus signals.

Everything!! is adjustable including shift points, gearcut types and everything plus more in the list Ian has got

Gearcut with retard is fantastic as boost just holds flat on a shift. Im glad i had Litchfield do my Circlips!

Ryan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Happy to be corrected Ryan.

Any chance of some install pics/teaser photos?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Happy to be corrected Ryan.
> 
> Any chance of some install pics/teaser photos?


I will be honest and say with all the testing and changes we have had to do the current PNP loom is not motorsport standard and a real shower but 2 more "proper" looms incoming for two UK cars next week.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

haltech had the no shift issue and it wasnt fixed until recently. thats why no one was using it as much. now that its fixed more people are using it but other solutions offer more at a lower cost. Haltech is a very good solution for a piggyback tho. if it didnt have the no shift issue it would be way more popular than it is today, especially with anyone doing a high power build.

The Syvecs really is amazing! Im wondering if this will prolong the need for transmission upgrades at certain power levels due to the advancements noted in the original post compared to the other tune solutions. Making more power at lower clutch temps, almost everything adjustable and all the support for sensors to monitor any problems. That could save money in the long run for multiple reasons.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the Syvecs in my cars.

The thing is that most people agree that it's a better ECU by far, but go with a cheaper solution. My thought is that with the amount of money we are spending on these cars: to buy, insure and then with all the other upgrades. Why do people scrimp on the ECU, which is far more important than most of the other upgrades. 

It's just not shiny and in your face I think


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Agreed, if people are willing to pay £5K for an intercooler, why not spend £2.5K on the brain of the whole car!

Anders


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Anders_R35 said:


> Agreed, if people are willing to pay £5K for an intercooler, why not spend £2.5K on the brain of the whole car!
> 
> Anders


LOL...not the intercooler thing again 

TT


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why would you get this if solutions exist that already cater for over 1000bhp ? Are the tuners missing these features this product offers over theirs ? What advantages does an end user actually see ?


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Why would you get this if solutions exist that already cater for over 1000bhp ? Are the tuners missing these features this product offers over theirs ? What advantages does an end user actually see ?


It is really silly to talk about the hp values, I mean you could probably get a mega squirt to produce 1000hp. So you can save some pennies after spending £15000 on building a 1000hp engine  

Come on now. For example, why would you upgrade your oil pump when doing an engine rebuild. You can get 1000hp with the standard pump


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> Why would you get this if solutions exist that already cater for over 1000bhp ? Are the tuners missing these features this product offers over theirs ? What advantages does an end user actually see ?


There are huge advantages to this solution. for one monitoring and logging offered with the syvecs is much more than currently available.

You want to run bigger throttle boddies? say 90mm? you can now.

you can fully adjust the Torque Actual and Torque Demand Maps live which Syvecs. with the other solutions you can only increase the clutch Demand which is not the right way of doing it for more clamping and why many have experienced issues. using the Syvecs for this made power go up and clutch temps to drop, benefit - your trans.

Want to develop aerodynamics or show what your new lip/wing/diffuser etc affected your downforce? you can monitor the damper positions... here is an example - Browser Warning

Want to fit a rear wing that will reduce drag when going fast and then increase downforce when you near a corner or make it an airbrake? it can be used to control the wing via your brake/throttle, etc.

want a variable exhaust that is affected by amount of pedal movement so its louder as you hit the pedal to the metal?

Trips on important parameters like if oil temp gets too hot or oil
pressure drops at a set rpm, have trips to protect engine on relative fuel pressure (Fuel pressure against Manifold pressure) If one of the pumps fails and drops pressure on boosts it instantly trips! Fully adjustable sensor inputs for monitoring everything including trips for like oil pressure, turbine speed sensors, crank case pressure etc

Adjustable boost level, traction levels, launch levels and engine maps
through steering wheel buttons - TC it is fully adjustable which can be adjusted to achieve different amount of wheel slip by either the use of an 8 Position Pot or via using the cruise control up and down buttons. It also can be used to target a certain amount of Lateral g in corners and correct the engines torque to adjust for it. fully adjustable launch control with proper retard for full boost of the line and then have complete control of the ramp in torque which allows you to control your engines Torque based against long G or road speed for gaining a perfect 60ft every time. This again is fully adjustable and the logging for this is fantastic especially for drag racers.

ohh ya Proper NTK Lab grade widebands which wire straight into ecu for correct a/f ratio not estimated on stock ecu due to the heater controls of the lambdas not being adjustable and heat changing massively when removing the cats etc.

Dude, the list goes on. This is all important that the other solutions either DONT have or dont do as well. This will be a high priority in motorsports of any kind even for fun. any big power builds that require logging and safety.... wouldn't want to grenade something right? stock ECU can only monitor so much and who knows what happens when you change the hardware so much that its going out of the stock spec.

I mean if all you want to do is make power there are many different solutions that will do just that. but they wont offer you all of this. the cobb is about HALF the $ of this solution (give or take) 006 with custom tune... but your getting so much more, protect the investment of your project with the proper setup. I see many reasons why the cobb/ecutek are still valid solutions for certain people and there needs. its not going to be for everybody. Half of the $ for cobb is a pretty good investment if u ask me, nor is that really expensive. i dont see many people with a just an exhaust and a few bolt on's doing much more than an ecutek/cobb, it just seems logical to me to not invest too much money into light mods, unless you need those other features or are in motorsports of any type.

i dont see any reason why any tuner would downplay this product. i can see alot of people who invested in other solutions downplaying it due to the cost they have invested in the other product sofar... but other than that i cant see where this DOESNT benefit the customer. might make your pocket book a little lighter, but in the end, with all the features that could save you money in the long run for many many many different reasons. lets not forget about the performance aspect.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

top ecu we have tested these on supras for customers..

we have all the sensors and extras getting done on my engine now to accpet the S8.


----------

